# mehrere tausend besorgte Passagiere haben sich gemeldet



## Learning

Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto y tengo dos dudas:
¿He traducido bien besorgte?
¿Qué significa aquí "haben sich gemeldet"?

También me gustaría por favor, que revisaran un poco la traducción, a ver si lo he entendido bien. Gracias.

(ap/sda) In der Affäre um den Gifttod des Kreml- Kritikers Litwinenko haben *sich *nach der Entdeckung von radioaktiven Spuren in Passagierflugzeugen mehrere tausend *besorgte *Passagiere *gemeldet*. Nach Angaben von British Airways gingen bis Donnerstagmorgen bereits über 2500 Anrufe ein. Insgesamt sind potenziell mehr als 30'000 Fluggäste betroffen, die seit Ende Oktober mit BA-Flügen innerhalb Europas unterwegs waren. 

Y mi traducción es la siguiente:

En el asunto de la muerte por envenamiento del crítico del Kremlon Litvinenko miles de pasajeros *preocupados *se han ........... tras el descubrimiento de restos radiactivos en aviones de pasajeron. Según informó British Airways en la mañana del miércoles se recibieron más de 2500 llamadas. En total podría haber más de 30000 pasajeros afectados, que desde finales de octubre habían viajado a Europa con aviones de British Airways.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas!!
"Sich melden" significa algo como "presentarse (a)", pero en este contexto sería mejor decir "pedir la palabra".
O sea, los pasajeros pidieron la palabra y llamaron a British Airways.

Y por la otra duda: Sí, has traducido bien "besorgt".


----------



## heidita

Learning said:


> Y mi traducción es la siguiente:
> 
> En el asunto de la muerte por envenamiento del crítico del Kremlin Litvinenko miles de pasajeros *preocupados *se han presentado tras el descubrimiento de restos radiactivos en aviones de pasajeros. Según informó British Airways el jueves por la mañana ya se habían recibido más de 2500 llamadas. En total podría haber más de 30000 pasajeros afectados, que desde finales de octubre habían viajado a Europa con aviones de British Airways.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Learning

Muchas gracias a los dos: Ahora solo tengo una duda: qué pongo SE HAN PRESENTADO o HAN PEDIDO LA PALABRA?

Por favor, que alguien me responda o me explique qué significa el concepto de HABEN SICH GEMELDET en este texto.

Mil gracias a los 2!


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Pues, no estoy 100% seguro de que cuál sea la mejor traducción.. Lo siento..

Creo que las dos pueden encajar!


----------



## AGATHA2

Learning said:


> Muchas gracias a los dos: Ahora solo tengo una duda: qué pongo SE HAN PRESENTADO o HAN PEDIDO LA PALABRA?
> 
> Por favor, que alguien me responda o me explique qué significa el concepto de HABEN SICH GEMELDET en este texto.
> 
> Mil gracias a los 2!


 
Hola Learning!

Yo pondría: "haben sich gemeldet"  = "se manifestaron"

sich melden en este caso quiere decir que llamaron, escribieron, se dieron por conocer, se identificaron etc.


----------



## heidita

_sich melden_ en este caso significa, que los pasajeros han llamado a British Airways y se han dado a conocer. Aquí decimos_ se han_ _presentado._


----------

